# Fianally cured of Bacterial Vaginosis!



## Rowe2

Hi gals..Just wanted to share some info with you. I'm not trying to suggest that a quick trip to the doctor will turn out the same for all, but you might find this interesting.On January 23, I went to my doctor with pain in my lower back. He checked my urine, and said I had blood showing in it. Naturally, I thought..OH NO! Another Kidney stone! He said it was possible, and he would go ahead and treat me with an antibiotic called Levaquin. He put me on 500mg. once a day for ten days. I went back February 21, and no sign of the blood, plus the back pain had subsided.I had been treated numerous times with Flagl, numerouse vaginal antibiotics, and even tried natural products. Nothing would stop it! I was having pain during intercourse and then having an odor a day afterwards. It was driving me crazy! I finally gave up and against the doctor's advice, I would douche after intercourse. (He doesn't think it is wise to wash out natural secretions) Back to the point...three weeks after taking the Levaquin, I noticed the problem had disappeared! It has been almost two months now, and no re-occurrence.







This class of drug kills certain bacteria by stopping the production of essential proteins needed by the bacteria to survive. I am very fortunate that I have found a treatment. Hope someone else can use this info.


----------



## kristell

After numerous treatments with flagyl aren't you concerned about treatment resistant bacteria forming in your colon? Are you more susceptible to infections now?How is your IBS?


----------



## Rowe2

Kristell..this may sound stange also, and I have also talked to the doctor about this very statement. Ever since I took the antibiotic, I have had long formed stools. I need to let you know that I take 20 mg of Prozac daily for IBS C&D that has been a God send for me that has helped with the spasms so much. But, I wasn't passing these stools like this until I took the Levaquin. My doctor couldn't give me an answer, but there again he is only a family medical doctor. I haven't have any type of infection except the kidney infection in January, which led me to the Levaquin.


----------



## Nella

Hi, I suffer with these probs. With recuring yeast infections. I took Flagyl it got rid of gardinella infection but I got thrush straight after. Then when I had sex again all the symptoms returned major abdominal pain discharge and odour. Went back to Dr for more drugs. Is it common for IBS women to get infections often and how can we beat it and treat it effectively?


----------



## Patty

Nella,I'm found that if semen never enters your body, you won't have the odor or the discharge of gardnerella or bacterial vaginosis.Gosh, I'm glad to hear that something has worked for you Rowe. I think that we've used Flagyl until it's not as effective as it used to be, so the use of the new antibiotic was probably a Godsend!


----------



## Rowe2

Thanks Patty..I'm so relieved of this pesky problem! I have ask gyn after gyn to do cultures, and they would not do it.(?) You would think more $$ in the pocket, huh? They would see bacteria in the sample at the office, but elect to treat it with what they felt would end the problem. It is so nice to not feel self conscious if hubby sneaks up for playtime


----------

